# Trend Tool and Bit Cleaner SALE



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just spotted this great sale on Trend Tool and Bit cleaner. If you have read my reviews of this product you know I am very pleased with the performance and price. 

Trend Tool & Bit Cleaner-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Mike,
That is a good price so I tried ordering it and was especially pleased when there were no shipping charges attached. That is until I got the email confirmation that stated it was being shipped UPS. UPS normally charges a brokerage fee and the 2 times I have received anything through UPS it was $50. I emailed Sommerfeld back to let them know and asked if they can confirm whether there will be a brokerage fee attached and am waiting for a reply. 

I suggest anyone from Canada considering ordering this wait until I get a reply which I will post if and when it happens. For anyone in the US this appears to be a great deal.


----------

